# Never filed taxes before, any help is appreciated.



## UberATLDriver (Sep 20, 2016)

I tried driving for uber after I graduated college and decided to keep going while applying to companies near me. 6 months later I'm still driving for uber. In college I was working for cash under the table at my uncle in law's farm since high school but the agreement was that I have to stop working there once I was out of college so here I am. Basically I've never had to file taxes and any help is appreciated. I've been tracking down my miles since I started by recording my odometer when I start/stop work in a logbook, kept my gas, oil, and car wash receipts. I was planning on only deducting standard mileage. I am just unfamilliar with the process because I've never done it before so I don't know where to begin.

I am just clueless about what form I fill out and send to the irs, where I can find out how much I owe, and extremely basic stuff like that. Any help is appreciated and thanks for not trolling me to to end.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberATLDriver said:


> I tried driving for uber after I graduated college and decided to keep going while applying to companies near me. 6 months later I'm still driving for uber. In college I was working for cash under the table at my uncle in law's farm since high school but the agreement was that I have to stop working there once I was out of college so here I am. Basically I've never had to file taxes and any help is appreciated. I've been tracking down my miles since I started by recording my odometer when I start/stop work in a logbook, kept my gas, oil, and car wash receipts. I was planning on only deducting standard mileage. I am just unfamilliar with the process because I've never done it before so I don't know where to begin.
> 
> I am just clueless about what form I fill out and send to the irs, where I can find out how much I owe, and extremely basic stuff like that. Any help is appreciated and thanks for not trolling me to to end.


This is what you'll use to report your business income and expenses. https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sc.pdf
You should also familiarize yourself with this form https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sse.pdf


----------



## UberATLDriver (Sep 20, 2016)

thanks so much!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Turbo Tax. If you buy the CD format, Deluxe is all you need. Costco has it on sale until Jan 31 for $39.95 after an instant $10 rebate. If you use their online filing service you need a more expensive version to get Schedule C, the self employment profit/loss form. T/T walks you through the whole return with question about income and expenses.
Congrats on keeping a mileage log. Most drivers find that the standard mileage rate allows a bigger write off than actual expenses, but with your receipts you will be able to choose which works best for you.
Once you file, save a copy of your returns and the log/receipts in a safe place. T/T will also bring forward info from the prior year if you continue with their products.
There are other software programs that will do everything T/T will do, I haven't tried them. Otherwise, there's always H&R Block, etc or a family member/friend who has previously filed tax returns. 
Lots of good info in this taxes forum from UberTaxPro and others. Good luck!


----------



## UberATLDriver (Sep 20, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm a big fan of Turbo Tax. If you buy the CD format, Deluxe is all you need. Costco has it on sale until Jan 31 for $39.95 after an instant $10 rebate. If you use their online filing service you need a more expensive version to get Schedule C, the self employment profit/loss form. T/T walks you through the whole return with question about income and expenses.
> Congrats on keeping a mileage log. Most drivers find that the standard mileage rate allows a bigger write off than actual expenses, but with your receipts you will be able to choose which works best for you.
> Once you file, save a copy of your returns and the log/receipts in a safe place. T/T will also bring forward info from the prior year if you continue with their products.
> There are other software programs that will do everything T/T will do, I haven't tried them. Otherwise, there's always H&R Block, etc or a family member/friend who has previously filed tax returns.
> Lots of good info in this taxes forum from UberTaxPro and others. Good luck!


Thank you, I'll head to costco tomorrow.


----------



## UberATLDriver (Sep 20, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> This is what you'll use to report your business income and expenses. https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sc.pdf
> You should also familiarize yourself with this form https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sse.pdf


For the schedule se, I don't know what schedule F is so can I just leave it blank and start at line 2 and work my way to line 6?
thanks for all the help guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## UberATLDriver (Sep 20, 2016)

Am I allowed to add up booking fee, miscellaneous (fare), split fare and uber service commission into line 10 on Schedule C and deduct that alongside business miles?

Thanks for the input guys, this really helps me a bunch. Hopefully I won't have any questions next tax season.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberATLDriver said:


> For the schedule se, I don't know what schedule F is so can I just leave it blank and start at line 2 and work my way to line 6?
> thanks for all the help guys. I really appreciate it.


Schedule F is for farming businesses. Most likely you can start on line 2 if you qualify for the short form. If your net income on schedule C is less than $400 you won't owe anything on the SE.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

When you get into T/T it will do all that for you. Your 1099 should match your total deposits Uber made, after deducting the fees, etc they show. It will ask you line by line questions about your car and other expenses, so don't get ahead of yourself.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberATLDriver said:


> Am I allowed to add up booking fee, miscellaneous (fare), split fare and uber service commission into line 10 on Schedule C and deduct that alongside business miles?
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, this really helps me a bunch. Hopefully I won't have any questions next tax season.


Yes, you could do that. It might be better to list some of the items out in Part V and then put the total from Part V on line 27a. Also, don't forget business % use of phone, cost of phone chargers, water and treats for pax and other expenses you might have other than vehicle expenses if you're using the standard mileage method.


----------



## UberATLDriver (Sep 20, 2016)

Does all of this only apply to federal tax returns? Do I have to file something different for my state as well?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberATLDriver said:


> Does all of this only apply to federal tax returns? Do I have to file something different for my state as well?


Of course you'll have state filings also. Don't you think Nathan Deal wants to get paid?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberATLDriver said:


> Am I allowed to add up booking fee, miscellaneous (fare), split fare and uber service commission into line 10 on Schedule C and deduct that alongside business miles?
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, this really helps me a bunch. Hopefully I won't have any questions next tax season.


I believe Miscellaneous Fare is income and not a deduction. The others are all deductions along with Uber Service Fee listed under Other Potential Deductions.

Don't add them together, list them separately as line items with descriptions.


----------



## hershey (Mar 29, 2016)

Can someone please confirm is it Deluxe or Home/Business to file for uber taxes and mileage deductions???? Thanks


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

hershey said:


> Can someone please confirm is it Deluxe or Home/Business to file for uber taxes and mileage deductions???? Thanks


It's the one with schedule C and schedule SE . Older Chauffeur knows and he'll tell you the best place to buy it!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

hershey said:


> Can someone please confirm is it Deluxe or Home/Business to file for uber taxes and mileage deductions???? Thanks


If you're buying in CD format, Deluxe has what you need. Costco has it on sale until Jan 31 for $39.95 after a $10 instant rebate. If you instead are using their online program/download, they make you buy Home and Business (aka Self Employed.)


----------



## hershey (Mar 29, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> If you're buying in CD format, Deluxe has what you need. Costco has it on sale until Jan 31 for $39.95 after a $10 instant rebate. If you instead are using their online program/download, they make you buy Home and Business (aka Self Employed.)


Oh thank you so much! I was at Costco and picked up the Deluxe version like you said. Definitely seems like the best deal. This is my first time filing taxes for Uber so I appreciate the help. I'll definitely be going through older posts to get more info. I might even have to ask you a question or two. You seem like the one to go to!!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

hershey said:


> Oh thank you so much! I was at Costco and picked up the Deluxe version like you said. Definitely seems like the best deal. This is my first time filing taxes for Uber so I appreciate the help. I'll definitely be going through older posts to get more info. I might even have to ask you a question or two. You seem like the one to go to!!


Thanks, but UberTaxPro is definitely the go-to guy for tax advice. I'm just an interested amateur.


----------



## UberATLDriver (Sep 20, 2016)

If I buy the deluxe version at costco, will it help me file federal and state? Or do I have to buy another package to file my state taxes. I only have a 1099-K and misc


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberATLDriver said:


> If I buy the deluxe version at costco, will it help me file federal and state? Or do I have to buy another package to file my state taxes. I only have a 1099-K and misc


It includes one state filing.


----------

